# Datenbankstruktur überprüfen



## sofa5000 (3. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe zwei DBs. In DB A habe ich eine Tabelle, deren Struktur ich mit create table in DB B angelegt habe. Jetzt importiere ich Daten von DB A in DB b (und nur in diese Richtigung). Das funktioniert auch schon ganz super, aber ich möchte zuvor überprüfen, ob sich die Datenbankstruktur geändert hat. Wie kann ich das anstellen, das ganze soll natürlich in Java realisiert werden?

mfg


----------



## Ullenboom (5. Dez 2007)

Hallo sofa5000,

du kannst Metadaten auslesen (http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...22_012.htm#mjecc60dc83c042fdd750c7ca7c8569a6d) und schauen, ob die Tabellen so sind wie gewünscht.

Grüße

 Christian


----------



## sofa5000 (8. Dez 2007)

Danke, so wirds funktionieren.

mfg


----------

